# AlphaStrength50's 1.5 Test E, Slin, T3, Aromasin bulk log



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey guys, my names AlphaStrength50. I am 23 years old and have 4 cycles under my belt. Dont flame me for the age, I'm going to medical school and have plenty of knowledge on how my body reacts to gear. 1g of test e seemed to be awesome so I wanted to see if 1.5g would do any difference!

As of now I'm running
1.5g Test E
10iu PWO Novalin R
25mcg T3
6.25mg Aromasin E3D

Will let you guys know how it goes! 

Stats:
5'8"
181 lbs
112%bf


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 5, 2014)

lolol 12%bf *


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 6, 2014)

Its been week 2 of 1.5g test e. I can say I noticed more sides, but im filling out morw due to water retention. this is a jump from 1g of test which i was on for 5 weeks then increased to this amount. Strength is up, thinking of adding 500mg tren ace to kick start tren e a week. 
Current Strength Progress:
Bench Press: 315x2 rest pause
Squats: 405 atg for triple
Deadlift: 425 for set of ten


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 6, 2014)

Also, Eating 500g carbs, 280g protein, and 100g fats a day


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 6, 2014)

One thing I notice from the SLIN, is that MY PUMPS ARE CRAZY! it looks like im doing arms on my leg days, also vasculairty in my legs are awesome right now!


----------



## Dannie (Jan 6, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> One thing I notice from the SLIN, is that MY PUMPS ARE CRAZY! it looks like im doing arms on my leg days, also vasculairty in my legs are awesome right now!



I remember that feeling. At times pump got very uncomfortable. For example when I had to ask other gym goers to help me take my t-shirt off. 

Subbed. Keep me updated on the fat gains 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 6, 2014)

lol hey dannie i actually chose low dose t3 to keep fat off, so far its working awesome!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 7, 2014)

update, the test e at 1.5g is making me lethargic probably due to increased RBC and blood pressure. at 1g i felt like hercules! will taper down to 1g then throw in 500mg tren ace/e. so far strength is sick and slin is working extremely well!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 9, 2014)

ok lethargy is down somewhat seems like lowering dose does the trick!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 10, 2014)

Fat gain is minimal, but I also just said fuck it, im throwing in 400mg masteron p and 500mg tren ace ew so fuck it! hahahaha cantr wait to be shredded to pieces!!


----------



## Bigjim5 (Jan 11, 2014)

Help me understand something; on January 5th you spoke about increasing your dose of test E to 1.5 go from 1g after 5 weeks to see the difference? After 2 days you noticed lethargy from the increase and then backed off and in 2 more days you started feeling better? Is this correct?
 Do you realize it probably took 4 weeks to reach peak levels before you decided to increase it? Also, there is no way they you were to stabilize blood levels from the Enanthate ester in just a couple of days. I say you are experiencing placebo effect and the is it. Unless I have the time frame wrong. You wouldn't even see changes that quickly from the prop ester. Also if I can give you some advice... stop being so arrogant about going to med school and knowing what you know. Experience in anything can far  out way knowledge from books. Try getting a bit more time on this planet before you sound like a know - it-all. Sorry, but that's the truth. Your 23 and are just a kid in my book. You have very little experience with anything. For crist sake,  you just hit puberty 10 years ago. How do I know this? Because I was there! 
Knowledge can be dangerous when not used along side experience. 
Not trying to be a dick,  I just get a vibe from your post and I think you can be a bit dangerous to yourself. Just saying... Take some advice from a 40 yo bastard who was there.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 11, 2014)

no need to get defensive how am i know it all i clearly said dont flame me since i research this stuff and have experienced it yes your time frame is wrong read my posts... id appreciate helpfil feedback not bashing

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjim5 (Jan 11, 2014)

I read it again but I still don't see a time frame outside of 2 weeks. 
It's not bashing, I believe it to be called "constructive criticism". I guess it's bashing to you if I don't agree with you. I've been in this game for over 20 years along with a BA in Science. I'm just trying to be helpful and give you some of my own insight. I didn't run a gram of test until I was 30 and saw amazing results on test only cycles along with some D-bol and maybe deca, if I got my hands on some. These days its like freaking Christmas everyday with the connections I have. I didn't have all of this and still made huge gains. We use to make our own tren from damn pellets and that was the beginning. Tren is pretty much the ultimate compound when combined with a bit of test. I think all of these compounds at our hands is quite overwhelming to anybody, especially younger people. With the right Ancillary 's, diet and training, test can be everything. Look at the physiques test and D-bol built 30 years ago. Don't get me wrong, I love a bunch of Compounds and have them on hand but if your this for less than 5 years and only doing it for strength, physique enhancement, you should stick with test mainly, maybe deca, eq and for orals - D-bol, t-bone and anavar. Max this stuff out until your ready to up it. Just my 2cents.
Good luck to you.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 11, 2014)

icic ok perhaps i didnt include it been on test e 1g for about 6 weks then 1.5 g for three dont have my notebook on hand to give exacts. thanks yes i love tren. very powerful appreciate your comment now as for age gap im a sponsored athlete will not mention which sport due to other reasons anf am ranked number one in my state for pl in my division i love lifting and appreciate your advicw

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 11, 2014)

also jim why ba for science wouldnt a bs be more reasonable? jus curious 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjim5 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lol... Yes. It would.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 12, 2014)

wait a BA is impossible for a sciences unless you are talking about language sciences or humanities...


----------



## Bigjim5 (Jan 12, 2014)

No no, I have a kinesiology degree. I just made a mistake


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 16, 2014)

ok im up about 6lbs fresh to 187 and am decently lean still! a little bit of fat added tho. Im dropping t3 today to see its effects and also if it will kill the lethatrgy ive been having! Strength is shooting like a star and im eating clean like beast! Ive been blending oatmeal to get carbs in and im very happy with my results as of now!


----------

